# Anyone make inline spinners?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking to recreate an inline spinner that a local guy made for years. anyone who makes them and wants to give it a try drop me a PM. I can pay for materials and your time. Have a group of guys I grew up fishing with that are willing to help me with cost to get some made. 
Thanks


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

What is an in line spinner? 
I currently make many spinner blades and spoons (Peerless Predator:www.peerlesspredator.com, www.peerlessmetalproducts.com). Might be something we can make.

Tom


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

All you need is a wire forming tool (bender) and some materials. You can buy both from Stamina quality components at www.lurepartsonline.com or from Janns Netcraft at www.jannsnetcraft.com . They have everything you need . Tthey are simple to make and something to do on a cold Winter's evening.


----------

